# Mr. Peaches needs help!!!



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr. Peaches is a Blood Parrot, approximately 8-9 years old. He lives in a 55 gallon aquarium with black sand, driftwood, a couple of rocks and some fake plants and decor. Tank has been established approx 4-5 years, two Aqueon HOB filters. Tank mates are/were two male pink convicts (now deceased), one female pink convict, one fire mouth, one yellow lab, and one rainbow shark

One of the male pink convicts had been in decline for several months. What seemed at first to be social isolation turned into constant bottom sitting and eventual apparent lack of buoyancy. Spending long periods on the side or sometimes upside down.

Meanwhile the tank heater went out around September and the fish have spent the winter without heat. I live is Southern California but I imagine tank temperature has been in the 60s. Then the light went out in February so the fish spent a couple months in darkness. Also, if not already apparent, the tank has suffered some neglect; they were only fed a couple times a week and water changes 60% about 1-2 times per month.

In April, the other male pink convict started exhibiting similar behavior to the first; it died within a couple days. The first pink convict died a day or two after.

At this point Mr. Peaches began hiding under the driftwood. Very unusual because he is a front and center fish. I was able to restore light to the tank and began daily feeding. Me. Peaches in no longer hiding but with the lights on I was able to observe several holes in the fleshy part of the head along with some white fungus type growth also around the head.

I will get a new heater today or tomorrow and get the temps up to the 80 degree range. I am thinking to add aquarium salt as well. I have never used antibiotics or other medicines before. Mr. Peaches is a very tough and hardy fish. I feel bad for neglecting him and would really like to retstore him to health. Any knowledgeable advice would be appreciated.

I have not tested the water in years so I do not have water parameters at this time.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

The neglect has taken its toll. Mr Peaches has hole in the head, caused by long term exposure to poor water quality. First step is to improve water quality. Gradual in your case as to not shock the fish. 25% water changes every 2 days for a week or so. Then 50%. Then whatever it takes to keep nitrate well under 20ppm. Test kit needed. Regular cleaning of mechanical filter media. The sponge, floss etc. Dont over feed, as that is a detriment to water quality. Quality food every 2nd or 3rd day. Dont go overboard with temp increase either. Thefish needs to slowly acclimate to warmer and cleaner water.


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you! I'm on it!!

Is there a step 2?


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

We did a 25% WC yesterday; I removed a lot of the furniture and was able to vacuum a lot of detritus out of the tank. I'm doing a small WC now to vacuum the remaining detritus, and will be getting a heater today. I normally feed Hikari Cichlids Gold but plan to pick up some bloodworms/beef heart today as well. I'm holding off on any salts or meds pending further advice, thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is he currently eating the food you have? I would avoid beef heart!


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Also be aware that once hith is contracted, the chances of recurrence are greater than that of a fish that has never had health issues. Fish is on the older side, may have immune system deterioration as well. Clean water is priority one. The Hikari is a decent well balanced food, I concur with Deeda.. skip the beefheart. If you want to mix it up a bit, try some quality freeze drieds. Krill, shrimp, tubifex worms. Use as treats, protein is high for an older fish. Soaking food in a liquid vitamin certainly cant hurt. Boyds Vitachem or Seachem Nourish. Use your water changes to help increase temps. Make it a couple degrees higher than what it is. Less strain on the new heater.


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

Me. Peaches has taken a turn for the worse. An extreme lack of buoyancy. Bottom sitting, on his side, upside down. When he tries to swim it's erratic, out of control, face planting, head/nose seems heavy. Basically, the same way the two convicts behaved before they died.

His breathing is very slow and laborious. I think he's going to die, I'm sad to say.

It's obviously all COVID19 related so we're gonna have to extend the lockdown. I know it's inconvenient for everyone - but we have to protect the blood parrots!


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think he's eaten for days actually. He's always had a hard time, his lips are extra puckered... watching him eat is so frustrating, it's like someone bobbing for apples upside down...

He seems like a goner but he's surprised me before so we'll see. Once he jumped out the tank and survived approx 15 minutes out of water till I found him. He was so dried up, he looked like a piece of orange beef jerky. I threw him in a bucket and he just sunk like a rock and laid there for a day but was back up Like nothing within a week.


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

I was reading the section on Hole in the head and I thought it said beef heart would be good, maybe I misread.


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

Sad news. Mr. Peaches has died. He passed away surrounded by family and loved ones this morning at 8:45am. Mr. Peaches was born around 2010 or 2011. He could be aggressive but his bark was worse than his bite. He was a fun-loving fish who enjoyed nothing so much as swimming and making children happy. A born-swimmer, M. Peaches almost never left the water. He is survived by Michael, an albino rainbow shark; Bubbles, a Firemouth, Splashy the yellow lab, and a female pink convict who is unnamed. I will miss him. Rest In Peace Me. Peaches


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like he was a fine fellow.


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Sounds like he was a fine fellow.


Yes he was a dandy. By the way, I remember you specifically from when I used to lurk heavily on the forum back in 2011-12, when I was really in to the hobby . I was keeping Mbuna back then, and I always found your posts informative, entertaining, and valuable. You're a great contributor here and I for one appreciate it.

:thumb: 
=D>


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

